
Show HN: A little JavaScript game written in five hours (mobile-friendly) - danbolt
http://danbolt.github.io/rita-daniel-ideas/pikochan/
======
danbolt
I couldn't sleep last night, so I decided to hack out a really small 'dodge
the obstacle' game in Phaser and JavaScript.

It's not particularly polished, but consider going for a high score!

~~~
laarc
How'd you make the artwork in less than five hours? It's pretty good! Pixel
art is currently beyond my abilities, which I need to fix. Whatever your
process is, I was hoping to osmose it, if possible. Any pointers to start
building this skill?

Your game is neat. Does there happen to be a github repo somewhere? Also,
how'd you like Phaser?

~~~
danbolt
Thanks! The artwork is more or less twelve 16x16 images, which I drew in an
hour or so. The music was generated from a script, and the font was taken from
Creative Commons.

I'm not a trained artist, but I've mostly doodled on my spare time. I'll pick
one or two particular pieces of technique I'd like to improve, then draw
quickly and iterate on them a few times. It can be very frustrating, and
progress can be slow, but I'd encourage you to practice! Feel free to show me
your work too! (@savagedanface)

You can look at the source code and art assets here:
[https://github.com/danbolt/rita-daniel-
ideas/tree/master/pik...](https://github.com/danbolt/rita-daniel-
ideas/tree/master/pikochan)

I'm very fond of Phaser, because it lets you iterate quickly and doesn't
impose a "paradigm" for development. It has a high browser compatibility and
is mobile friendly so you can reach a wide audience as well.

